

Show HN: Challenge Anyone – website which allows anonymous challenges - ChallengeAnyone
http://www.challengeanyone.com/

======
anilgulecha
Maybe do something about the hate challenges?

~~~
ChallengeAnyone
I thought about it, but there's always going to be someone goofing off. The
question would be what constitutes hate? If I censor something today I need to
censor something tomorrow. It will be deleted in 7 days anyway. Now if someone
sends .001btc to one of them, then obviously I'd have a dilemma, but I don't
think anybody would

